# Coupon Forum



## stinastina (May 23, 2008)

Can we have a separate coupon forum, please ? There are lots of good deals at specific stores and it's hard to keep up with them in one long thread. Then if we post in Off Topic, they get lost due to all the other drama that constantly pops up.


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 24, 2008)

I concur!!


----------



## CandiceC (May 24, 2008)

Me too!  I was going to post a coupon related thread, but figured it would get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (May 24, 2008)

I think this is a good idea also.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 24, 2008)

I totally agree...I think that would be a great idea.


----------



## alexstin (May 24, 2008)

Yes, yes!!


----------



## Maynard (May 25, 2008)

Use the Cooking Forum as the Coupon forum.


----------



## tanyshar (May 25, 2008)

stinastina said:


> Can we have a separate coupon forum, please ? There are lots of good deals at specific stores and it's hard to keep up with them in one long thread. Then if we post in Off Topic, they get lost due to all the other drama that constantly pops up.



Oh yes, this would be wonderful!


----------



## Mortons (May 25, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## infojunkie (May 27, 2008)

I wanted to post about the grocery game but figured it would just get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## CandiceC (May 27, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> I wanted to post about *the grocery game* but figured it would just get lost in the shuffle.


 
I found that doing a google search. Did you sign up for it? Is it worth it?


----------



## infojunkie (May 27, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> I found that doing a google search. Did you sign up for it? Is it worth it?


 
Well as I figured, it did get lost in the shuffle. 

I haven't signed up for it because there is a charge for it but I will be signing up very soon. This site takes all of the guess work out of couponing and also gives you updates on sales that are not advertised in your local circulars. It's well worth the subscription price IMO.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 28, 2008)

I agree with the coupon forum.


----------



## exarreca (May 29, 2008)

infojunkie said:


> Well as I figured, it did get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> I haven't signed up for it because there is a charge for it but I will be signing up very soon. This site takes all of the guess work out of couponing and also gives you updates on sales that are not advertised in your local circulars. It's well worth the subscription price IMO.


 

This sounds similiar to www.couponmom.com, but her site is free. Right now there are 74 dollars worth of coupons listed.


----------

